# Tonneau



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

With all the chat going on over on the main forum in relation to the (very smart) new watches our host has brought out recently, it put me in mind of dusting off my O&W tonneau. They're pretty large watches, (52mm lug tip to lug tip & 37mm across incl crown), but have a curved case that allows them to sit on the wrist quite snuggly. Mineral glass front and back and very respectable build quality all round. The only slight demerit if you were fussy, is that theres a plastic spacer inside the case to hold the movement. It can't be seen through the view back and it personally doesn't bother me, but I know some folk aren't keen on 'em. The dial has an attractive scalloping pattern on it, thats quite difficult to capture in a picture, but can be seen when the watch moves around when worn. They're quite bold pieces and its probably the watch that most people have commented on - I really like this one, its a deal nicer "in the flesh" than photos can really portray. Theres a deco/Dali look going on that always makes me smile and its also one of those watches where the hands seem to be the "right" length for the dial. Anyway, heres a snap of the beastie..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats really nice Rich







great photo as well. The watch really goes well with the red croc strap which I've seen on a few of your watches.

Lots of swapping or you've got a few


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice watch Rich and another great picture from you. I had my eye on one of these but I got an M4 Diver instead which I've put on a Bond Nato.

That's a nice strap, is it the same one that you have on your Seiko SVCS007?

Andrew.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I've got a couple of these straps Chaps and have got the fastest spring bar tool in Northants 

The tonneau needs a fairly well padded strap because its quite a thick watch. Lighter padding ends up looking rather undernourished and odd. The other is indeed on my SCVS007, that ones having a rest for few days at the moment









Best

Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> The only slight demerit if you were fussy, is that theres a plastic spacer inside the case to hold the movement. It can't be seen through the view back and it personally doesn't bother me, but I know some folk aren't keen on 'em.

































And I recall it is very accurate that particular tonneau!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Well guessed Griff  , I'll never know how they do it...

(So as not to make this too insular for other members, Griff regulated this and it runs to about +2 a day







)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

r1ch said:


> (So as not to make this too insular for other members, Griff regulated this and it runs to about +2 a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Griff







is this a part time job of yours


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Well guessed Griff  , I'll never know how they do it...
> 
> (So as not to make this too insular for other members, Griff regulated this and it runs to about +2 a day
> 
> ...


----------



## shoot2kill (Feb 6, 2006)

I've always liked this watch..I remember w./ they first came out a couple of yeras ago..now they're sold out.....I still want 2 buy 1 but I haven't seen any around, or on ebay


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

shoot2kill said:


> I've always liked this watch..I remember w./ they first came out a couple of yeras ago..now they're sold out.....I still want 2 buy 1 but I haven't seen any around, or on ebay


Roy still has these I think you should find.. (2nd item down the page)

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Others.html

Rich.


----------



## DocDan (May 26, 2006)

Rich, where would I get a strap like this one?

Doc



r1ch said:


> I've got a couple of these straps Chaps and have got the fastest spring bar tool in Northants
> 
> The tonneau needs a fairly well padded strap because its quite a thick watch. Lighter padding ends up looking rather undernourished and odd. The other is indeed on my SCVS007, that ones having a rest for few days at the moment
> 
> ...


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a very nice looking watch.... I've never considered tonneaux before but that could change my mind !


----------



## DocDan (May 26, 2006)

Rich,

Does that mean you would sell me one? If so, how do I go about that?

Sorry, but I am new to the site...

Doc



DocDan said:


> Rich, where would I get a strap like this one?
> 
> Doc
> 
> ...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Doc..

I bought the straps from a very decent online seller. Following forum etiquette around these parts, I won't advertise who publicly. As you're newish here, (welcome of course!), I don't think we can use the Private Message facility just yet. If you wanted to tell me an email address I'd happily send you the URL to the vendor. The straps start out more brown and matt with white stitching, but its dead easy to achieve the look I've got there with a little spirit based shoe polish and some patience









Best

Rich


----------



## DocDan (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Rich,

You can email me at ***********

Thanks



r1ch said:


> Hi Doc..
> 
> I bought the straps from a very decent online seller. Following forum etiquette around these parts, I won't advertise who publicly. As you're newish here, (welcome of course!), I don't think we can use the Private Message facility just yet. If you wanted to tell me an email address I'd happily send you the URL to the vendor. The straps start out more brown and matt with white stitching, but its dead easy to achieve the look I've got there with a little spirit based shoe polish and some patience
> 
> ...


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Doc. Email on its way.

Mods please could you delete Docs email address to save him from Spammers - Ta


----------

